# Filed streamlined - I received letter CP701



## Pro.wolf (Apr 4, 2016)

My streamlined filing forms were received early April for 2012,2013 and 2014. Today, I received three CP701S letters/notices.

Notice CP701S is the Spanish version (why Spanish, no idea) of CP701 that is the confirmation they received from 14039 or similar form reporting identity theft, I have not filed or submitted form 14039. I called the IRS and the guy that answer could explain why I got such a form, he told me he didn't see anything in my file. He told me to complete form 14039 or to send a letter to IRS

Has anyone received CP701 notice after streamline filling?


----------



## AKIF.M (May 24, 2016)

Identity theft is big issue for IRS for past couple of years since. Seems like your SSN was compromised or is likely to be compromised so fill it out and send it in. I would recommend getting a electronic PIN for e-filing even though you will be paper filing to ensure no one files a fraudulent return electronically.


----------



## iota2014 (Jul 30, 2015)

Pro.wolf said:


> My streamlined filing forms were received early April for 2012,2013 and 2014. Today, I received three CP701S letters/notices.
> 
> Notice CP701S is the Spanish version (why Spanish, no idea) of CP701 that is the confirmation they received from 14039 or similar form reporting identity theft, I have not filed or submitted form 14039. I called the IRS and the guy that answer could explain why I got such a form, he told me he didn't see anything in my file. He told me to complete form 14039 or to send a letter to IRS
> 
> Has anyone received CP701 notice after streamline filling?


Apparently, until recently, the IRS has quietly taken the view that it's better for undocumented workers to file and pay taxes using someone else's SSN, than not to pay taxes at all.



> During a Senate Finance Committee hearing earlier this month, Sen. Dan Coats (R-Ind.) expressed concerns about the fact that the IRS doesn't inform victims when illegal immigrants use their Social Security numbers to obtain employment and then file false information on their W-2 forms.
> 
> IRS Commissioner John Koskinen replied that the agency does not go after illegal immigrants who use other people's Social Security numbers to get jobs and then file their tax returns using their own IRS-issued individual taxpayer identification numbers.
> 
> ...


IRS Changing Policy On Employment-Related Identity Theft - WBIW.com / State

It all seems a bit unsustainable. The economy can't function without the undocumented workers; the political paralysis means they can't be documented; without documentation they can't be taxed; turning a blind eye to "SSN borrowing" allows undocumented workers to pay taxes, but also allows fraudsters to claim refunds - plus a chunk of that free money, not only for 2015 but for prior years (https://www.treasury.gov/tigta/auditreports/2016reports/201640034fr.pdf, p. 8)


----------



## iota2014 (Jul 30, 2015)

If it was me, I definitely wouldn't apply for an electronic pin. That app, which was supposed to improve security following the Get-Transcript hack, was itself hacked in exactly the same way and was suspended for a while earlier this year. It's back on line now, with a popup carrying a fierce "you bad guys better not try to hack this" warning which is a pretty sure sign they're still not confident about the security.

My inclination would be to communicate with the IRS in handwriting sent by registered post, scanned before posting. And contact your US Congressperson if you've got one.


----------



## ForeignBody (Oct 20, 2011)

iota2014 said:


> If it was me, I definitely wouldn't apply for an electronic pin. That app, which was supposed to improve security following the Get-Transcript hack, was itself hacked in exactly the same way and was suspended for a while earlier this year. It's back on line now, with a popup carrying a fierce "you bad guys better not try to hack this" warning which is a pretty sure sign they're still not confident about the security.
> 
> My inclination would be to communicate with the IRS in handwriting sent by registered post, scanned before posting. And contact your US Congressperson if you've got one.


I think the issuing of new PINs is still suspended.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Now I have a whole new set of reasons to justify my continued non-compliance.

Thanks!


----------



## iota2014 (Jul 30, 2015)

Nononymous said:


> Now I have a whole new set of reasons to justify my continued non-compliance.
> 
> Thanks!


I don't think it's new, it's just got too big to keep it out of the headlines.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

iota2014 said:


> I don't think it's new, it's just got too big to keep it out of the headlines.


New to me, at any rate.


----------



## iota2014 (Jul 30, 2015)

It's kind of ironic. The IRS keeps suffering these massive data losses, and paying out thousands of $$ in refunds to a single address, because it clings to the idea that the best way to keep a taxpayer's data secure is to ask a couple of questions that only the genuine taxpayer would be able to answer. Like, what is your mother's maiden name.

They know more about the taxpayer than he knows himself, they're the masters at inventing unanswerable questions, and yet they can't come up with security questions that would keep out the neighbour's cat.


----------



## maz57 (Apr 17, 2012)

When that massive flood of FATCA data comes rolling in I'm sure they'll manage to lose that as well.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

maz57 said:


> When that massive flood of FATCA data comes rolling in I'm sure they'll manage to lose that as well.


That's certainly the current expectation...
Cheers,
Bev


----------

